# Höhe einstellen JScrollPane



## nightmare (30. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

möchte, dass die JScrollPane von der Grösse her nicht so hoch wird. 
Die Höhe muss gleich bleiben, aber die Breite darf sich ändern.


```
import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.GridBagConstraints;
import java.awt.GridBagLayout;

import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.JScrollPane;
import javax.swing.JTable;

public class Test1 extends JFrame {

	/**
	 * 
	 */
	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;

	public Test1() {

		add(getPanel(), BorderLayout.CENTER);
		pack();
		setVisible(true);
		setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
	}

	private JPanel getPanel() {
		JPanel Panel = new JPanel(new GridBagLayout());
		GridBagConstraints c = new GridBagConstraints();

		JTable table1 = new JTable(1, 5);
		JScrollPane pane1 = new JScrollPane(table1);
                pane1.setHorizontalScrollBarPolicy(JScrollPane.HORIZONTAL_SCROLLBAR_ALWAYS);    
		table1.setTableHeader(null);
                Panel.add(pane1);

		return Panel;
	}

	private JTable table1() {
		return new JTable();
	}

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new Test1();

	}

}
```


----------



## noobadix (30. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

genügt evtl setPreferredSize(new Dimension(x,y)) auf dem JScrollPane aufgerufen deinem Anspruch?

Gruß n.


----------



## nightmare (30. Aug 2010)

Ich möchte dass die Breite dynamisch ist, abder die Höhe fest.


----------



## AllenShezar (31. Aug 2010)

Hi,

ich würde an deiner Stelle das JScrollpane mit .setPreferredSize initialisieren und die Höhe in eine globale Veriable packen. Wenn du Elementezu dem ScrollPane hinzufügst, kannst du dann an dieser Stelle mit .resize(x,y) arbeiten. Die Höhe hast du als globale Variable und die Breite passt du so an wie du sie brauchst.

mfg Allen


----------

